# What do you use to elevate your desktop computers?



## freddiebox

I heard from various sources on the internet, and from close friends that elevating your entire desktop computer a few inches from the desk/floor will reduce dust build ups inside the case, and in the bottom vents and fans. The fact that dust starts out in the air and ends up on the ground and flat surfaces I can see the point in doing this for the fans and vents to get as far away as possible from the floor. I guess one could use anything to elevate the case, like old jewelry boxes, or movie/game/music cases. But is this a thing? Can I buy elevation feet for desktop computers anywhere? Like for instance those you can find for laptops. Right now to give this a try I grabbed four strong and wide jewelry boxes and placed them under each feet. This elevated the tower around 7 cm from the desk, which also makes it alot easier to clean the space under the computer if needed which really build up alot of dust overtime.


----------



## Bill_Bright

If worried about it, put your computer up on your desk but that will not eliminate dust buildup completely. You should not have your computer sitting on carpet as air does need to get underneath. For my computers in carpeted rooms, I just have the computers sitting on scrap boards. In my office, I have bare wood floors, and my computers sit on the floor. 

Do you have a bunch of kids and/or pets running around and stirring up the dust? If not, then on or near the floor compared to on the desk is not going to matter significantly. 

Note the computer fans are not powerful enough to suck up dust that has already fallen onto the floor. They will only draw in dust floating down in the air in front of the vents after it has already been stirred up - or coming through open windows. 

You will still have to regularly inspect your case interiors for dust buildup and clean when necessary. And if you have kids and pets, you will have to clean more often than without. Note I always buy cases with removable, washable air filters so I don't have to clean the interiors as often.


----------



## freddiebox

Bill_Bright said:


> If worried about it, put your computer up on your desk but that will not eliminate dust buildup completely. You should not have your computer sitting on carpet as air does need to get underneath. For my computers in carpeted rooms, I just have the computers sitting on scrap boards. In my office, I have bare wood floors, and my computers sit on the floor.
> 
> Do you have a bunch of kids and/or pets running around and stirring up the dust? If not, then on or near the floor compared to on the desk is not going to matter significantly.
> 
> Note the computer fans are not powerful enough to suck up dust that has already fallen onto the floor. They will only draw in dust floating down in the air in front of the vents after it has already been stirred up - or coming through open windows.
> 
> You will still have to regularly inspect your case interiors for dust buildup and clean when necessary. And if you have kids and pets, you will have to clean more often than without. Note I always buy cases with removable, washable air filters so I don't have to clean the interiors as often.


Like I mentioned I never keep computers on the floor, the computer in question I got on my desk next to my monitor. However, from past experience my former computers love to store dust under the case in level with the PSU vent. This caused the vent getting filled with dust on the desk, even if I try to clean it up regularly. I own compressed air on cans which I use when needed, so regular maintenance is not an issue. My goal is just to try and elevate the case from the surface to avoid the dust getting in the way for the vent, and for me to get better access with a cloth. And also like I said I have been reading on sources like Guru3D that by elevating your case, whether it being on the floor, or on a desk, it will reduce dust build ups and improve airflow. Not by a huge amount, but significantly.


----------



## Bill_Bright

You are right. And no doubt, having easy access is important too. At 63, I don't like crawling around on the floor, but I don't like my computers taking up my desk space or making noise next to my head either. So on the floor they go. 

You asked, "is this a thing?" and I was just trying to address this. Yes, it is a thing, but without knowing the factors of your home environment, I don't know how big a thing it is for you. Again, if you have pets and kids stirring up dust, then the further off the floor would be better, but dust buildup will always be an issue. And for sure, keeping heat-trapping dust buildup at a minimum is essential to keep heat at bay. 

There are computer dollies like this that may meet your needs to keep the computer off the floor, but make cleaning easier. That said, I generally recommend taking computers outside to blast out the dust so the dust does not thrown into the air and get sucked back into the computer. But because I don't enjoy breaking down my computers to lug them outside, I buy cases with filters so lugging them outside is not as frequent a requirement.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Cases now typically come with tall feet, but some don't.

I have a case here that didn't have feet to I added four small rubber feet to the bottom to raise it up about an inch. Enough to give the PSU some breathing room.


----------



## WereBo

My floor is carpeted and my case doesn't have any vent-holes in the bottom, but I found that sitting the PC on a couple of sturdy HDD boxes (the thick corrugated cardboard type) lifts the PC just enough to stop a lot of dust being sucked in from the bottom front-fan, and the top of the case is now the perfect height to use my mouse.


----------



## Bill_Bright

Yeah, your local hardware store will have lots of rubber furniture feet to choose from that you just peel and stick. 

I do recommend using anything hard rather than putting it right on a rug or carpet. And this is a must if the computer is on the bottom floor of the home and there's even a slightest chance the rug/carpet might get flooded. My basement flooded once when the washer hose broke (the hot, of course) and water seeped under the wall into the downstairs office. I was really glad I had the computer sitting on a plank of wood.


----------



## freddiebox

Thanks for all the useful tips. Like I said I'm probably just gonna use four strong cardboard boxes under each feet. My case don't got very high feet anyway, so this should help significantly. My goal is not only to give my PSU a little more breathing space, but also the front case fan which is literally in line with the surface of my desk. My front fan pulls in cold air into the case, and it is obvious if it is near the surface of the floor/desk/carpet it will also suck in particles as dust settles on flat surfaces. But not only this, like I said it is also practical as I can much easier clean the space under the case without having to move it. And like you said Bill_Bright, if I by accident spill a glass on my desk it won't get anywhere near the case. I'll definitely look more into rubber furniture feet as well if I can find something better.


----------



## Corday

Pre made or self assembly kits for computer furniture elevate the computer while putting everything else at eye-level. Keeping the house or office clean is also important.


----------

